# How to get killer bee in Naruto Ninja storm 2



## FanFu (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get killer bee in naruto ninja storm 2? I've beaten the main scenario, but haven't got the taka vs killer bee thing...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

UNS2 thread on the first page, ask your question in that thread rather than making a new topic.

You have to collect all of the cursed dolls, bring them back, and then you get a bonus chapter of Sasuke vs. Killer Bee. The fight vs his transformation is a bitch, though.


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2010)

->


----------



## Blatman (Oct 18, 2010)

Its actually easier than that. You just have to get over 540000 Storm Points or around that.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just keep playing Vs Mode.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 18, 2010)

Just use Kakashi in VS mode and have a 2nd controller to play the other character.. Then use his Kamui to finish the battle fast and get around 9800SP ;D That's the fastest way I know of getting SP's and Killer Bee if you can't unlock him in story mode ;P

-LS-


----------

